# Something I just heard, what do you all think



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Just a rumor, and hasn't been confirmed yet, but Portland and Denver have been talking.

Nene'
Patterson....yes that one

for 

Randolph
Miles
and a 2007 number 1 pick protected. 



I'll let you guys know more when I hear it 





To me this is a great trade for Portland. Patterson only has one year left on his contract and Nene' if healthy is a monster.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ruben back in Portland. That'd be interesting!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I can't see Portland taking Ruben Patterson back, under any circumstances, but I could be wrong. Nene would be a nice addition, but the price is too steep.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Just a rumor, and hasn't been confirmed yet, but Portland and Denver have been talking.
> 
> Nene'
> Patterson....yes that one
> ...


Depends on how protected the #1 pick is. If it's top-ten protected, I could see it. Any less protection and I'd much rather get a 2007 prospect.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Just a rumor, and hasn't been confirmed yet, but Portland and Denver have been talking.
> 
> Nene'
> Patterson....yes that one
> ...


If the pick is lotto protected in 2007.

AND if we have a deal in place to move Patterson immediately.

This would be an okay deal.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What did Nene just sign for and would Portland be willing to gamble on that much money on a player that hasn't played a game since last season opener? :whoknows:

I kinda like our front court now, but with Nene would we really need to shoot for Oden next season?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a rumour nothing more IMO...I just can't see this happening. Denver wants to keep Nene and move Kmart.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Here is my pitch for keeping Randolph:

This team is young and heading in the right direction (IMO). But there are still a lot of growing pains to endure. Zach is about the only proven scorer the Blazers have. So to pacify the fans and keep them from abandoning the team altogether while the youth gels, keep a scorer around to at least appear competitve.

Zach off the court and I'm guessing in the locker room is a knuckle-head. But he gives effort on the court and still appears to have a desire for the game. He is the buffering agent between the miserable Blazer team of the past two years and the team of the future.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

You know, that trade might be worth making. But only if I can see John Canzano's face when he hears about the trade for the first time.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I had thought of trading Darius for Ruben straight up... since he is an expiring contract. Then cutting Ruben... it would be better since his contract expires 3 years earlier...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nene is too much of a risk right now. I hope this doesn't happen and we can find a way of trading Miles to someone else. Plus, we wouldn't want Patterson beatin' up on our rookies.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland would IMO just buy out Patterson...Or he would be relocated


----------



## DStream (Jul 6, 2006)

Kmart, Miles and Randolph on the same team all in one city? At the same time? Every single day, all season long?

Beware, Denver. Be-ware...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Why would Portland trade for Patterson just to cut him when they can just cut Miles instead.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Why would Portland trade for Patterson just to cut him when they can just cut Miles instead.


 They would only have to pay Patterson for one year.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Why would Portland trade for Patterson just to cut him when they can just cut Miles instead.


Length of contract. When you cut (waive) someone, you still have to pay them for the remainder of their contract- and more importantly, they continue to count against your cap space until their contract is up (see Shawn Kemp and Derek Anderson for examples).

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It appears this was a rumor floating around at draft time. When Denver re-signed Nene' for so much it looked like it was happening, but I guess it was old news. Sorry for the premature etradulation. 

I got excited about some news and a new topic


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Denver has a pretty good SF as I recall...don't think they need Miles.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Denver has a pretty good SF as I recall...don't think they need Miles.


 That's true, but they had that same SF when Miles was a FA and they were very interested then.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> It appears this was a rumor floating around at draft time. When Denver re-signed Nene' for so much it looked like it was happening, but I guess it was old news. Sorry for the premature etradulation.
> 
> I got excited about some news and a new topic


I have different premature issues.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I have different premature issues.




Time to put Heidi back up on your avatar?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Time to put Heidi back up on your avatar?


:laugh:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :laugh:



I sat through an entire marathon of Project Runway on the 4th just because of her


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Horrible trade.

Giving up Zach for Nene is premature as Nene's recovery is unknown. We have the PF of the future already on the roster (L-train) and Zach is a proven commodity at this point in his career.

Miles for Ruben is a wash, but wouldn't solve the attitude problem. Ruben burned his bridges here after he was traded.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Horrible trade.
> 
> Giving up Zach for Nene is premature as Nene's recovery is unknown. We have the PF of the future already on the roster (L-train) and Zach is a proven commodity at this point in his career.
> 
> Miles for Ruben is a wash, but wouldn't solve the attitude problem. Ruben burned his bridges here after he was traded.


Miles for Ruben is a salary dump, as Patterson's contract ends at the end of the season.

Nene for Zach seems reasonable to me, as Nene brings an athletic defender who would immediately upgrade Portland's interior defense. With so few big centers, Nene and Aldridge could likely play alongside each other. I prefer Nene's defense to Randolph's inefficient offense.

It's the 2007 pick that unbalances the deal, IMO.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I sat through an entire marathon of Project Runway on the 4th just because of her


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I personally would rather keep Randolph than trade him for Nene. But what do I know. If the powers that be like Nene better than Zach maybe they'd do this deal. 

It would have to be a nene sign and trade. Which would make him BYC. Would adding in Miles and Ruben make the deal work?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nene has already been signed for a very large contract considering he's just coming back from injury.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Miles for Ruben is a salary dump, as Patterson's contract ends at the end of the season.
> 
> Nene for Zach seems reasonable to me, as Nene brings an athletic defender who would immediately upgrade Portland's interior defense. With so few big centers, Nene and Aldridge could likely play alongside each other. I prefer Nene's defense to Randolph's inefficient offense.
> 
> It's the 2007 pick that unbalances the deal, IMO.


No way on the pick. I agree.

Denver did overpay for Nene, IMO, but I think some Portland fans may not realize how good a defender Nene is. He has a large wingspan and quick feet for his size. 

Healthy, he would have been a nice mix with LaFrentz and Aldridge in the rotation. Losing Zach's offense would have hurt. No harm in that as we pile up lotto balls (the pick demand likely killed any deal if there ever were any talks) and transition to a team oriented motion offense (no more black holes please) featuring Webster.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Masbee said:


> Denver did overpay for Nene, IMO, but I think some Portland fans may not realize how good a defender Nene is. He has a large wingspan and quick feet for his size.


Nene is also a poor rebounder for his size. I think Denver is shooting themselves in the foot (again) by paying big $$ to Nene. I hope that K-Mart rots in Denver and Ruben keeps being Ruben.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Denver did overpay for Nene, IMO, but I think some Portland fans may not realize how good a defender Nene *is*. He has a large wingspan and quick feet for his size.


The problem here is that at this point we really don't know how good of a basketball player he is as of *right now*. We know what Nene brought two years ago, but it's up for debate if he can come close to playing at the level he was before a major injury. Denver could have well just shot themselves in the foot by giving him that much money before he ever makes it back to the court. I hope that he doesn't become Portland's future problem... possibly.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Nene has already been signed for a very large contract considering he's just coming back from injury.


No, he can not be signed until the 12th, but they did agree on terms. Denver can go to him and see if he is interested in a S&T, but I would doubt them doing that.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

**** that trade the 07 draft is way deep hold on to the picks


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

how do you think this is a great trade...?

this is practically giving randolph away. you dont just give away a potential 20/10 guy.


i dont care about ruben contract, and nene aint ****.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Just a rumor, and hasn't been confirmed yet, but Portland and Denver have been talking.
> 
> Nene'
> Patterson....yes that one
> ...


My only serious concerns about it are:

1. The potential delay in giving serious minutes to Aldridge
2. Patterson eating into Websters / Outlaws minutes at the 3
3. Patterson whining about not starting / not getting starter minutes

I know the Blazers have really liked Nene since before he was drafted, so I can understand their interest in him now. But this one just doesnt seem to fit with the rest of the moves that have been made so far during / since Draft Day. Moving Miles would be nice. Leaning toward giving Zach more time with a more balanced roster. But this just doesnt seem to fit.

PBF


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I just want to state for the record that I do not believe in any way shape or form that any variance of this trade is being discussed. 

Nothing makes sense for either teams perspective.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> I kinda like our front court now, but with Nene would we really need to shoot for Oden next season?


Shooting for the number one pick is a bad idea in general. That would require:

1) A terrible season
2) Luck of the draw

Are the negative aspects of tanking for a 25% chance on a player really worth it?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm just gonna reply to the trade rumor...I love it.

Ruben has not done anything in a long time, and he was a fan favorite here because he hustled night in and night out. and he has one more year left on his contract, so either way it's a win win situation. I don't think there is anything Ruben could do to be in trouble with the line up and team we would have without DUM and DUMMER... 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

no,no,no,no,no,no,no


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

rose garden pimp said:


> no,no,no,no,no,no,no



well...you've got to explain yourself?!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

ptownblazer1 said:


> well...you've got to explain yourself?!


giving up the only proven scorer on the team for nene? who played how many games last year? and *bring back a player who left on a very good note. * after all that giving up a 1st rounder too? cmon how can u like that deal

edit: the bolded part is sarcasim


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

did you mean proven scorer, or proven black hole...

either way it's getting rid of 2 nasty contracts to play with in the upcoming off-season. if the numbers work out...im too tired to think all of that...


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

heck no


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

who cares if he is black hole right now. he is the only scorer the team has. imo we should just trade miles and keep randolph see how he does without miles. and your getting rid of 2 nasty contracts for 1 nast contract and a black hole while giving a pick away. YEAH LETS DO IT......wow


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

no we get rodded and robbed


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I stopped reading after I read "Ruben Patterson"! There is just no way we could bring him back. Talk about committing Public Relations suicide. 

What's the incentive for Portland? Getting rid of Miles? .. Yet we pick up a bigger head case in Ruben Patterson? It doesnt' make sense at all for Portland, not even close to making any sense.

Where is your common sense? :clown:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

QRICH said:


> I stopped reading after I read "Ruben Patterson"! There is just no way we could bring him back. Talk about committing Public Relations suicide.
> 
> What's the incentive for Portland? Getting rid of Miles? .. Yet we pick up a bigger head case in Ruben Patterson? It doesnt' make sense at all for Portland, not even close to making any sense.
> 
> Where is your common sense? :clown:



Ruben has one year left on his contract Miles has multiple years. Ruben would probably be waived upon arrival. Financially it makes a ton of sense. Sadly some fans don't see the bigger picture.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Sadly some fans don't see the bigger picture.



And that's why this is just a rumor.. b/c it will never happen.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Ruben has one year left on his contract Miles has multiple years. Ruben would probably be waived upon arrival. Financially it makes a ton of sense. Sadly some fans don't see the bigger picture.


And some fans fail to remember that Nene is returning from a major injury. He could be just as effective as Kevin Willis is right now for all we know. Too big of a risk.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> And some fans fail to remember that Nene is returning from a major injury. He could be just as effective as Kevin Willis is right now for all we know. Too big of a risk.



Nene' at least has the oportunity to become something. Miles is a waste of skin. He also would be easier to trade than Zach. Nene' does something every team wants and that's play defense.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nene destroyed his knee and rubin for miles and zbo? you are joking correct? 

bet you would have trade duckworth and drexler for ralph sampson and sam bowie correct? 

so you would wave rubin and send our 1st rounder for a nene with a destroyed knee? this trade is just to miles? sounds more like deep stump bending or a barrell cus someone in our own division wants to drive us all night long! you trade our 1st rounder for that crap in the deepest draft since 2003? you are nuts to think this deal is even 15% for the blazers.......hhhmmmmm


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I wouldn't even consider for a moment the trade proposed in post #1; Ruben back here? Nene's knee? Our '07 pick?? PLLLLLLLLease!!!

I would consider it if instead we kept our '07 1st round pick and obtained Denver's '07 1st round pick with Nene' and Ruben. I'd want alot more info on that knee!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> I had thought of trading Darius for Ruben straight up... since he is an expiring contract. Then cutting Ruben... it would be better since his contract expires 3 years earlier...



Forget Nene and Zach and the others... :nonono:


this is simple yet elegant... *Darius for Ruben straight up*... then negotiate a buyout for Ruben and let him go to the team of his choice. We shed major salary even if he is nto bought out. (Its expiring). Ruben knows we will bench him if he does not behave.

Denver has always wanted Miles.... now they can have him


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Forget Nene and Zach and the others... :nonono:
> 
> 
> this is simple yet elegant... *Darius for Ruben straight up*... then negotiate a buyout for Ruben and let him go to the team of his choice. We shed major salary even if he is nto bought out. (Its expiring). Ruben knows we will bench him if he does not behave.
> ...


I'd rather do that at this point than take on a big, risky contract like Nene's.


----------

